# ? DTV



## pauldavid1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have an unused Directv D10 box in my basement left over when I upgraded to a DVR. Can it be programmed as a digital to analog converter box for the one tv in my house that uses rabbit ears? Just wanted to know before I apply for a coupon that I won't need if my old box will work.

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm afraid the D10 doesn't have that capability.


----------



## pauldavid1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you sir.


----------

